# Echo.



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

My whippet Echo had to be put to sleep a few days ago. He was not quite 8 years old. He and we were jipped! 

Last Fall he blew his right knee out (tore all the ligaments in half). He was healthy otherwise, but it was a hard decision to have it repaired. It cost $4000 when all was done. The skin on his leg all around the surgical site died. Muscles and tendons showed. It was horrible. It turned out he had a condition common with sight hounds where they don't have enough blood to their skin. Still, we trudged on. I changed his dressings every few days. He had pill after pill after pill for pain and to increase the blood flow. Eventually it scarred over, but it took months and months. Even when the skin completely scarred over he wouldn't put his full weight on that leg. We had his knee rexrayed. The bones had never joined. A bone graft was offered for another several thousand dollars. He wasn't in pain much anymore, so we declined. We gave him pain pills several times a week or a few hours before we took him on a walk. In the last two months Echo has been able to go on walks up to two blocks long before he would sit down. 

Two weeks ago Echo screamed. He blew the other knee out. The vet said he could have the surgery again on the new injury, but he wouldn't guarantee any healing because of what happened last time. His bad leg (the old one) still wasn't strong enough to bear all his weight and it had been about 9 months since that surgery. Now I had a whippet who could not walk, let alone run. We brought him home and tried lots of pain pills for several days. He wouldn't stand up. I had to carry him outdoors and hold him up so he could pee. I could not watch him suffer one more day. The whole thing with his first knee was so awful - months of casting and dressings and wearing a hood and not being able to run. Whippets live to run. We felt we had to put him to sleep.

I am angry still. I am angry that a whippet would have their knees blow out at under 8 years old. I am angry that he was highly inbred. I am angry that it cost thousands of dollars and I don't think Echo really enjoyed the last year of his life. I wish whippets had something like the poodle health registry. Somebody should know that my beautiful boy blew both knees out. How can a dog built for speed have bad knees? 

































And now there are only two. 









I am so heartbroken. He was the sweetest dog EVER! Sometimes I wonder how a person can love an animal so much and be heartbroken over and over and over throughout your life. Why do I do it? 

I'm sorry. I am just so angry and sad about this. He came from a very highly recommended whippet line. He was such a good boy, a really good boy.  At least he is no longer in pain, even though I am.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

I am so sad for your loss. He was a beautiful boy and was taken from you much too soon. I hope you find peace soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

So sorry for your very sad loss. You went above and beyond for handsome Echo. I'm sure he knew it. It's heartbreaking to hear what he and your family endured. I wish you and yours comfort.


----------



## NYNIC715 (Oct 15, 2012)

So so sorry to hear this... Losing a beloved 4 legged "child" is never easy to endure especially after all that you did for him.... Take solace in knowing you did everything possible & that he is now happy and pain free...his spirit will live on...you know Echo does not want you to be sad & shed tears - but rather to be happy for everything you gave him....So sorry ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Thank you. I am thinking about contacting his breeder to let her know, but I don't want to do it in a snotty way. I am going to wait until I feel a little better and then call her.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Oh NO! So sorry and sad to hear this. Being an IG owner, I always enjoyed spotting Echo in your Poodle pics and hearing the occasional sighthound tidbit as well.

I know nothing about whippet lines or anything, but we all know that weird health things can pop up even with testing having been done on the parents and no record of that issue in the PHR (I'm living with proof of that right now). But it's still so frustrating, depressing, and infuriating when it happens to OUR dog. (Now, if he was bred from a line that's known to have problems...that's another story...)

Of course you're feeling angry and cheated now. But don't beat yourself up for the decision you made. It sounds like you went through heroic efforts with the first knee surgery, and your little man's quality of life couldn't have been good if you had to go through it all again. You gave to him above and beyond, and he got a great life with loving mom and dad and nice, fuzzy siblings. 

Warm thoughts of healing and strength your way. 

--Q


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I am so sorry you had to make such a hard decision for a relatively young Echo........I grieve for any owner who has had to watch a loved animal suffer.......
I, without a doubt, know you sent him to a better place where he can run and chase those rabbits as he was meant to do...........bless you for NOT selfishly deciding to prolong his pain!! You did your very best for Echo...........


----------



## LEUllman (Feb 1, 2010)

Just so very, very sad. Going to give Beau an extra hug right now.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm so sorry, this brought tears to my eyes  my heart is sad and I wish there was something I could do to make you feel better... I'm sending you lots of love in my thoughts.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It's never easy to see them go and it's not easy to see a whippet not being able to run. Both you and Echo tried your very best. I'm sorry it didn't work out for you guys.

I'm sure Echo is now running around PAIN FREE.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Oh no!!!! Outwest, I am so incredibly sorry! RIP beautiful Echo!!!


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh Outwest, I am so sorry. What a terrible loss. Sweet Echo.


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

It breaks my heart to hear this news. I'm deeply sorry for your loss :-(


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm tearing up here at work as I read this. I am so sorry. What an ordeal you all have been through.

My heart is breaking for you.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

I'm so sorry about your loss with Echo. He was a beautiful whippet.

Some days I'm not sure why we choose to bring animals into our hearts and lives. We know that it's almost a certainty that we will have to watch them go - and then go on living without them. 

But then I'll play a game of fetch or cuddle with one of my dogs and I remember - each of my dog's is my soulmate. Each one devoted themselves to me and understood and accepted me in a way another human being cannot. The price we pay for this unconditional, unbridled love and acceptance is that there is a limit. We only get it for a short time - and many times it's just too short.

But we keep loving them and taking them home, because they're our soul mates....and they're meant to be with us.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
I admire both how hard you tried to help him and your wisdom in knowing when to let him go...(((hugs)))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow! I am shocked and so very sad! I never got to meet him. "I'm sorry" doesn't seem to suffice. My heart is broken for you. Big Hugs!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I didn't post before about the ordeals of Echo because this is a poodle forum and it was such a downer. There is a big hole in the house where he used to be. I wasn't going to post about losing him because it is also a downer, but I wanted people to know what a good dog he was. 

Thank you everyone for being understanding. I have felt like I gave up too soon, but I could see the constant pain in his eyes. I couldn't look into his eyes one more day. I imagine him ripping around at full speed up there with his tongue hanging out and a smile on his face.


----------



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Echo and your ordeal. 8 years is much too soon. As we are constantly reminded, life isn't fair. He was a beautiful boy; remember the good times and know he is in a pain free place now running to his hearts content. 

I think I speak for most that although this is a poodle forum, we care not only about the poodles but the people they own and the family (2 legged and 4 pawed ) they call their own. 

So sorry.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss ): it's very unfair that your time with him was cut short.


----------



## sulamk (Nov 5, 2011)

Nighty,night Echo! Run free at the bridge beautiful boy! BIG hugs Outwest, you did everything that you could!


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Oh, Outwest...such a sad tale. You were SO wonderful with him though, he is romping around up there thanking you! Much love and hugs to you guys and your spoos....


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. I remember when Jake had to go through two CCL surgeries -- one when he was 11 and one when he was 13. Each CCL surgery was around $3,500 and then add in all the PT afterwards, etc. I did an extensive amount of research and even interviewed the surgeons (they thought I was nutz most likely) and opted for a TTA over the TPLO (yeah, I really researched it). Anyway, in doing the research I also found out that some breeds, even highly reputable breeders of them, tend to be more likely to have those kinds of injuries and it had to do with genetics, etc. and I will try to find the article. Basically, from what I recall, it did not matter if the breed was from a highly reputable breeder - it had more to do with the genetics. I will see if I can find the article.

I am so sorry, it is so tough to watch our pets go through the pain of many of their injuries and even harder to do what we feel is best for them.


----------



## schnauzerpoodle (Apr 21, 2010)

outwest said:


> I didn't post before about the ordeals of Echo because this is a poodle forum and it was such a downer. There is a big hole in the house where he used to be. I wasn't going to post about losing him because it is also a downer, but I wanted people to know what a good dog he was.
> 
> Thank you everyone for being understanding. I have felt like I gave up too soon, but I could see the constant pain in his eyes. I couldn't look into his eyes one more day. I imagine him ripping around at full speed up there with his tongue hanging out and a smile on his face.


Aww… outwest, this is a poodle forum but Echo belonged (and will always) to a poodle family. You can talk about him whenever you want/need to. 

He wasn't able to do what he enjoyed most. He was constantly in pain. He was living but he was not alive. He was living but he wasn't able to enjoy life. You made a very difficult decision and you made that decision with HIS best interest in mind.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear this. But I'm glad he had a happy life and you gave him so much love. My sister had a whippet so I know how sweet they can be. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TrueColors (Nov 18, 2012)

I'm SO Sorry for your loss , He was definitely lucky to have such a caring owners !


----------



## Carrie-e (Oct 23, 2012)

I am so sorry,you had to do what you did for Echo,but I can totally understand your anger and grief. It is so hard when we lose our dogs,like you say,how can you love them that much,but we do,and we do it again because we want the love and pleasure a dog gives us. It is always hard when you feel that it shouldn't have happened and Echo sounds like he went through a lot. The vets made a lot of money from you didn't they,and I always feel overall vets charge an exorbitant amount of money for treating our animals,it just seems wrong. Sending you best wishes and again I am so sorry.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

We knew Echo well, hon. He was our Sighthound Ambassador to Poodle Forum. And a great friend to all of us. Run in peace, buddy!


----------



## cavon (Aug 10, 2010)

I'm very sorry for your loss. What a terrible shame. Echo was a beautiful boy and I'm sure that he knew that you gave it you all to help him to heal.

Don't feel that you gave up too soon. You know your boy. You know what he was like without pain and when he was in pain. Your heart told you this was the right thing to do. This is the hardest decision that we have to make as pet owners, but the most important one.

We have been given the honour of having these wonderful creatures in our lives to bring us love and companionship and they ask very little of us for their complete devotion. It is our responsibility to take the best care of them that we possibly can and to know when it is time to let them go, to ensure that their unconditional love is treated with the respect that it deserves, that they do not suffer one moment unnecessarily.

You have done that and your boy is now running freely in beautiful fields, doing all of the things that a gorgeous whippet like him should be doing.


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

My heart is breaking for you. I am so sorry to read of your devastating loss. No words can soften the pain, but I wish you healing and good memories. Big hugs from our clan to you and yours!

Mindy


----------



## Petitpie'sDH (Mar 22, 2013)

Oh, Outwest, I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Echo! It is so heartbreaking to go through what you went through with him, and then to have to let him go so soon, but you know you made the best choice for him, even though it was the hardest for you. He is running full speed again at the bridge now, and I am sure that my Petitpie is there with him giving him lots of hugs and angel treats. I hope that God will comfort you in this difficult time. Hugs, prayers and tears from me and my poodles for you and Echo.


----------



## Oreo's Mommy (Dec 18, 2012)

I am so sad to read your post this morning. How ever long we are gifted with our precious pups is never long enough. I hope you are able to find comfort in your memories of all the fun you had together.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Outwest, I am so sorry. You can tell by looking at Echo's pictures that he was a sweet soul. I was brought to tears by what you both went through. You did absolutely the right thing. You gave him every chance, how were you to know he would not recover well from his surgery? I understand your anger too. I still feel it with the death of my Aussie. Although logically I know I did the right thing having him released from the pain my heart will always reproach me for giving up too soon. This is just too sad to go through alone. I am so glad you shared your beautiful pictures of Echo with us and let us know what you are going through.


----------



## louislinus (Jan 23, 2013)

I'm so sorry.  It's especially heartbreaking when you put so many resources and effort and love into fixing his other leg. We had a wire fox who had to have a very expensive shoulder fuse surgery that was a multi-month recovery. She died 5 months later of a brain lesion. So I know all to well the heartache. I was like "Really?? After all that you're going to die?" 

Hang in there.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jazzipoodle (Mar 30, 2010)

I didn't see this until today. I am so very sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful dog Echo.


----------



## Lily's-Mom (May 31, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Echo was a beautiful boy. I'm sorry you and he had to go thru all you did over the past year. Sending hugs your way. 
:hug:


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so sorry for everything you have had to go through. It is so amazingly difficult to go through a loss like this, especially when you have to make such a tough decision. 
I had to put my best friend Micah down at the beginning of this year. She was my best friend for 13 years and it was the hardest decision I have ever had to make. She had Degenerative Myelopathy and started to decline very fast. I think I should have let her go a bit sooner than I did, but it was such a hard thing to do especially when her mind was still perfect and it was just her body giving out on her. 
Grieving is such a long and hard process, but things will get better. It will be slow but it will happen eventually. One things that help me a lot was support groups. I used a service that did at home euthanasia, and they had a lot of helpful suggestions. They had counseling on how to deal with the loss of your pet and support groups that helped a lot. They had a few more things like therapy CDs,books, and websites, but the support groups helped the most for me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## bigredpoodle (Sep 13, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss !


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear of the awful time you have had and now to have lost Echo. It's always heartbreaking to lose a loved one, and I think we've all said "why do I do this" and "never again", but we do... and the heart just expands and the love goes on. You have our deepest sympathies. x x


----------



## Poodlemana (Sep 14, 2013)

*So very sorry.*

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always heartbreaking. Even when we know it is the right thing to do. You were jipped and it stinks. Please do let the breeder know once you have healed a little. He/she needs to know. It will help him/her make better breeding decisions so the problem doesn't happen again. Breeders can't fix things if they don't know there is a problem. Even the best will have problems appear out of nowhere. Again, I am so sorry. I hope you will be able to find peace with time.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I contacted his breeder by email. In as nice a way as I could I told her what happened with his knees blowing out and also how he had an inherited blood disease cutaneous vasculitis which is why his skin died all around the surgery site and why he didn't get enough circulation to the tissues/bones, so wouldn't heal. Both conditions are hereditary. 

She emailed back thanking me for the information and saying how sorry she was. At least I told her.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC (Feb 25, 2011)

Outwest, I just read this post today. I am so sorry for your loss! 
Our last Poodle died before his 6th Birthday in 2010, a lot to do because of poor breeding and it still hurts. Like you say we feel jipped! And our Rufus terrier just passed a week before his 16th birthday. This hurt like heck, but He had a great, long life. It is just unbelievable how much and for how long it hurts! 
Again, I'm sorry to hear of Echo's passing, she was loved!


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Outwest I am so very sorry for your loss. Sending hugs and love.
Susan & Brandon


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Echo was a great dog to have in the forum. I'll always remember him. 

But mostly in his guise as a Whoodle. 










Run in peace, Echo!


----------



## MaryEdwards (Oct 29, 2012)

What a sad day for you and your family. We loved seeing his pictures with the rest of the family. What a tragic loss, condolences.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

So sorry to hear this Outwest! You made the right decision though, but it's so frustrating when it happens to a young dog. We had to put our 20 year old Himalayan cat to sleep before we moved and that was hard enough, even though she had a long life and we all laugh now about her quirky ways and how she bossed us all around, and our kids don't even remember a time when she wasn't around. So when it's sad even when it's at the end of a long, happy life, it's doubly sad when it's for a young dog--hugs to you.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I am so late to this. I visit this forum infrequently because it is so hard for me. I am truly heart sick for you and what happened. This was such a tragedy to happen to your sweet dog. I hope you are gathering little by little some acceptance and peace. It can take a long, long time, I know. I lost my Dobe at only 4 yrs of age and it's the hardest thing when you feel so ripped off and to think of how they spent some of their time feeling lousy. It's just not fair. I send you my best wishes for healing and acceptance. It's hard to come by, I know.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Outwest, I just saw this. I am so sorry to hear about your Whippet. My sister has one and they are so soft and sweet. This is just heartbreaking. Sending you a hug. xoxox


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

Outwest, I missed your post when you first lost your precious Echo. I am so very sorry for your loss. They do leave a huge hole in our hearts.


----------



## AngelsMommy (Nov 3, 2012)

Outwest, I am so sorry to hear about Echo


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Outwest,

I just read this post. My heart is broken for you. I will pray so you find comfort. It is never easy to let them go especially in what you both had been thru. But you are wise to let go so Echo can now run in peace, up there in dog's heaven. She'll never leave you. Our pooch never really left us. They become part of our heart which is why we'll always feel that pang of loss whenever we remember them. Because in our heart, they stay and whenever we think of them, they will wiggle and kiss you from within.

Hugs!


----------

